# "A disk read error occurred" bei fast jedem Booten



## Tim1974 (19. November 2014)

Hallo,

seit wenigen Tagen kommt dauert diese Fehlermeldung, wenn ich Windows 7 booten will. 
Drunter steht dann "Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart".
Wenn ich das machte geht alles wie gewohnt.

Woran kann es liegen, daß diese Fehlermeldung nun dauernt kommt?

Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, das die SSD laut Samsung Magician nur noch ca. 280 MB/s liest und schreibt, also weit unterhalb der ca. 540 MB/s, die sie schaffen sollte und auch mal geschafft hat.
Es steht in dem Programm auch, daß ich die SSD für optimale Leistung an einen SATA6GB/s-Anschluss anschließen soll. Eben dies habe ich aber vor etwa einem halben Jahr gemacht und seit dem nichts mehr verändert. Im BIOS wird sie mir auch korrekt am SATA3_0 angezeigt.

Könnte es da einen Zusammenhang zu der Fehlermeldung geben?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. November 2014)

Ich würde sie umtauschen. Hört sich nach nem defekt an.


----------



## Pegasos (19. November 2014)

Mal das Sata Kabel prüfen Wackelkontakt etc. andere Schnittstelle vom Board testen, was auch sein kann, das die Bios Batterie bald das Zeitliche segnet.
Oder eben doch das die Samsung Platte selbst defekt ist ! Hast die Platte mal am anderen Rechner getestet !


----------



## Tim1974 (21. November 2014)

Ich weiß eben auch nicht ob es an der SSD oder am Board liegt. Der Rechner hat so viele Auffälligkeiten und Probleme, daß ich mir schon vorstellen könnte, daß es am Board liegt.
Wenn ich die Platte am anderen Rechner teste, müßte ich ja alles umbauen und mir wurde auch mal gesagt, daß eine Platte an dem Mainboard formatiert und eingerichtet werden sollte, an dem sie dann auch betrieben werden soll. Deswegen dann alles neu zu installieren und dann nochmals neu zu installieren wenn sie wieder im großen Rechner verbaut wird, würde schon arg viel Arbeit und Zeit bedeuten.
Die Bootzeit hat sich auch nicht verlängert, vom Asrock-Logo bis zum Anmeldebildschirm von Windows 7 vergehen etwa 12 Sekunden, was ja eigentlich schon schnell ist, oder?


----------



## CapitanJack (23. November 2014)

Hi

Das ist Quatsch, das Du alles wieder neu Installieren musst. Du kannst die SSD erstmal mit einem Programm testen. Hast Du CrystalDiskInfo schon mal angeworfen? http://www.chip.de/downloads/CrystalDiskInfo_32778794.html

Wenn dort bei Zustand der SSD gut steht, dann liegt es eher an Deinem Motherboard oder Speicher, CPU oder oder.

Steht dort schlecht bei Zustand, dann kommt schon eher ein defekt der SSD in frage. Dazu wäre dann ein Screenshot von den Fehlern ganz Interessant. 

Ist Dein Bios Aktuell ?

Manchmal hilft es das Bios auf Werkseinstellung zu resetten und die Einstellungen wieder neu vorzunehmen. 

Schaltest Du Deinen PC komplett vom Strom weg, wenn Du Ihn ausschaltest ?



Greetz


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2014)

Hallo,

also das Samsung-Programm "Samsung Magician" zeigt mir als Zustand der SSD "gut" an.
Es schreibt aber auch, die Leistung könne gesteigert werden, wenn ich die SSD an einen SATA6Gb-Anschluss anschließe. Jedoch ist sie seit gut einem halben Jahr an einem solchen angeschlossen und als ich das damals machte, wurde mir diese Meldung auch nicht mehr angezeigt, auch stieg die Leistung dadurch merklich.
Nun ist es aber so, als hätte da jemand was umgesteckt, als würde die SSD wieder an einem langsameren Anschluss hängen, zumindest laut Benchmark. Denn im Betrieb ist mir nicht aufgefallen, daß es merklich langsamer wurde. Im BIOS wird sie mir auch am Intel SATA3-Anschluss angezeigt.

Der Punkt ist, daß ich stark davon ausgehe, daß mein Mainboard einen Defekt hat und den PC in den kommenden Tagen zur Reparatur bringen will, weil ich ja noch Garantie auf alles habe!
Es gibt diverse andere Auffälligkeiten die alle aufs Mainboard und/oder Grafikkarte und/oder RAM hindeuten könnten.
Allerdings baue ich immer alle Datenträger aus, bevor ich den PC aus der Hand gebe, denn da sind ja persönliche Daten und Passwörter drauf gespeichert.
Von daher ist es doof, falls die SSD doch einen Defekt haben sollte, verwehre ich mir so die Garantieleistung, ich sollte sie also selbst testen um das ausschließen zu können.
Aber da der "Samsung Magician" ja einen guten Zustand für das Laufwerk ausweist, denke ich nicht, das es an der SSD selbst liegt.

Gruß
Tim


----------

